

Snapchat Hiring Massive Sales Team, Said To Be Raising $100M At $1B To Pay Them - ramykhuffash
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/08/be-with-me-now-on-snapchat/

======
te_chris
Crazy valuation, shit load of funding and no way to make money? Quick somebody
should let Yahoo! know...

~~~
stock_toaster
No "e" in the name? Check.

Yup. Meets all the qualifications for a Yahoo! purchase.

------
alexjeffrey
what kind of a mad world do we live in where an app for sending pictures to
your friends with a slight twist is worth $1B? That applies to both snapchat
and instagram...

~~~
joonix
What kind of mad world do we live in where a graduate from one of the top
universities in the world agrees to take a first job hawking ad space for a
fad-of-the-year mobile app?

~~~
ebf
There are plenty of people who graduate from top universities and end up in
low-paying sales jobs.

------
minimaxir
Given the graph in the article, it wouldn't surprise me if Facebook made
another get-all-users-so-it-doesn't-threaten-core-business acquisition a la
Instagram.

Although in this case, Facebook tried making a Snapchat clone (Poke) and
failed miserably, so such an acquisition might show a weakness in Facebook
product strategy and be somewhat embarrassing.

~~~
finkin1
I would love to see Facebook try to acquire Snapchat. They were so arrogant
when they launched Poke, claiming they made the entire app in 12 days. I
thought it was pretty low to make a full blown copy of Snapchat.

~~~
untog
I actually wonder to what extent Facebook really planned Poke. The way it was
always described, a small team built it over the course of a weekend- I can
see it being a random project people decided to do that got launched without
any major strategy behind it.

------
finkin1
How Snapchat will actual monetize remains a mystery, but if I had to guess I
would say they are working on a paid snap system. I'm not sure how they would
go about creating ads that are relevant to the user. If I got a snap from a
random company I imagine it would just piss me off. Maybe they will offer an
ad free version via subscription model.

------
mc-lovin
I don't see how you can base a long term business model on a technology that
can easily be broken (i.e. cracking the app so that photos aren't deleted
after some time like the sender intended).

I guess in the short term they can make some money and transition to some
other business model, but I feel like "SnapchatKeep" is just around the corner
if it doesn't exist already.

~~~
ojr
if they had a feature to upload saved snapchats online, I would do it and
share it through facebook and twitter, in fact I already do
[http://olaji.de/snapchat](http://olaji.de/snapchat) a lot of my friends find
it hilarious and I have almost double the amount of snaps saved on my phone
right now, than on the site... I plan to upload more and more while snapchat
value goes up and up, I am a 20 year old college student, a lot of you older
guys have trouble understanding...

~~~
mc-lovin
>a lot of you older guys have trouble understanding...

Maybe when you're 30 you will be able to form a complete sentence.

~~~
ojr
sorry "understand snapchat", ojr is my snapchat, I should give you my
password, you'll see a few of my college girl friends send you snaps and maybe
you will be closer to undertanding...

------
fatjokes
What are they selling? Ads on sexts? (Serious question it doesn't say how they
intend to monetize).

~~~
coryl
Most likely ads that are actual snapchats.

